# My naked goats! (shaved of course!)



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Lark Before:








After:









Fantasia(Flicka's doeling) Before:








After:









Brook Before:








After:









Perfection Before:








After(this is a group pic...she is right in front of the Remi, the cream colored kid):









A couple more group pics:









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









(First pic...front row l to r Lexi, Pipin, Remi, Fantasia, and Perfection. Back row l to r Lark and Brook. Second pic l to r Lexi, Lark, Brook, Pipin, Remi, Fantasia, and Perfection)


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

BTW our first show is the NEODGA show in Wooster, Ohio. 

Today I am going to shave Money, cause I guess Mom decided she wants to show the bucks. :greengrin: Then Tuesday Mom and I are going to shave Libby...she's definitely a two person job...sometimes it probably wouldn't hurt to have three people! Then I'll have Fool and possibly Laredo's brother if we get him paid for when we pick them up. And Flicka....probably going to be me and Mom again. She has to be spotless as she is my showmanship goat. And then little Remi....she'll be nearly all white when I shave her!

Wow.....this will the biggest number of goats we ever took to a show! This show will we have two milkers, a dry yearling, five kids, and two bucks...a total of TEN! We've only ever taken maybe one milker and about four/five yearlings and kids...most of the time just dry stock! I am excited! :leap:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

aww they look awesome Jacque! So sweet. You lucky- it's warm enough to shave there?!? It is still a little chilly here at night. I am going crazy wanting to shave my Nubies, and I am hoping that as soon as school is out on the 5th I can start shaving!  

I hope your show goes awesome!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They all look great! You can send Fantasia over here by the way. :wink: I just shaved Lyric last night, I posted a topic in here.

I'm so excited for you! I bet you'll do great at your show! :leap:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

It's still a little chilly here at night and early morning. It is getting into the 60's, sometimes 70's here lately. Monday it is supposed to be 80....with a high chance of T-storms(Nooooo! We have hay to bale Monday! I don't want it rained on!).

I like how the goats look after they are shaved, but I don't have fun while shaving them! Ugh......I wear a plastic garbage bag it takes me an hour to do one kid...even if I try to be fast. I can get the hair off the back and sides in three minutes, but when it comes to legs, arm pits, and eschutcheon area......that's another story. :roll: 

Heehee! Sorry Crissa....I thought I was going to sell Fantasia, but I decided I am going to keep her for now. Maybe next year if I get another doeling out of Flicka I might sell her. :wink: 

And thanks! I hope I do well at this show.....seriously, though...I have been slacking on practicing! :doh: 

Well...I'd better get out there and start on Money!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Darn! Can't say I blame you though. :wink: The lowest temperature we're getting here is like 60-70s at night. Talk about hot!


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

why do you shave them ?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Lacy, she is going to show them I think that is why she shaved them.

Jacque, Brook is like a little Bella!! I just love her!! The other kids are pretty too :stars:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

They look so pretty with hair cuts you did a great job. I totally understand the trash bag thing. I'm itching just thinking about clipping a goat. I would rather shear 5 lambs then do one goat. Seems like the first place the hair goes is into my bra. So I spend the next few hours hot, sweat and itchy. Shelly


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Shelly said:


> Seems like the first place the hair goes is into my bra. So I spend the next few hours hot, sweat and itchy.


Yep.....EXACTLY! And the really short hair sometimes likes to stick into my finger like a sliver and I have to get the tweezers to get it out! :hair:

Brook really does look like Bella. It's almost scary at times! :shocked:

Lacy, Sarah is right...I am going to a show June 6th-7th. 

Geez...that is really hot Crissa! Ick...I don't like it to be _that_ hot!

Alright, here is Money Before:








After:









He looks purdy handsome if I do say so myself! :greengrin:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They look great Jacque!! Money is sure lookin nice. I'm thinking about shaving my kids pretty soon, can't wait to see how they look!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They're all GORGEOUS!!!! Just beautiful!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks to both of you!!

Bethany...I wanna see pics when you shave your kids!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay Jacque, when I get them shaved I'll post pics.  Somehow though my #10 blade got left at a show or something so I'm gonna have to get another one first. :roll:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

pretty,I like Brook the most though. :wink:


----------

